# Just don't get it yet



## oldsman (Mar 19, 2011)

Just got my package from the 'Tude and went from excited to pissed in under a minute.Nothing but a shirt.I hope this isn't what I spent over 120 dollars on.I'm kinda hoping this is only the free shirt from the promo and there is another package still in transit.But it also seems like a good scam,send out only shirts so they can say their system says it was delivered and we are SOL.I'm fixing to contact them though being the weekend I doubt they respond till Monday.Has this ever happened to any one else like this?


----------



## v35b (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear...I.m still waiting for my delivery...Let us know what happens...


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 19, 2011)

strange, I would say it was a mistake, other people that ordered got their beans.  
-SSF-


----------



## oldsman (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm not like freaking out,yet.I'm giving them the benefit of doubt before I go ranting and bad mouthing anybody.Nothing I can really do till Monday anyhow.I was supposed to get 2 shirts so I'm kinda hoping this shirt maybe got left out of my real order and was sent by itself and just got here first.I'm hoping they don't just say they show it was delivered and that's all they do.Then I shall get on the warpath.


----------



## v35b (Mar 19, 2011)

Do u think they could have put everything u ordered in the package u recieved?


----------



## AcesUp (Mar 19, 2011)

My thoughts exactely V


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah, they can be pretty stealthy. Make sure you check it good before throwing anything away. The tude is legit.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah i havent gottin a damn thing either im pissed


----------



## v35b (Mar 19, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> yeah i havent gottin a damn thing either im pissed


 
Just think...Maybe the tude screwed up and put all his beans in your order,and because of the extra wieght of your package it's taking longer to deliver....U think?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure if they were sending you two packages they would have given you two tracking numbers for usps.  I checked mine and know it came into the US, I'm just waiting on the mail to deliver it.

-SSF-


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah im sure thats it


			
				v35b said:
			
		

> Just think...Maybe the tude screwed up and put all his beans in your order,and because of the extra wieght of your package it's taking longer to deliver....U think?


----------



## oldsman (Mar 19, 2011)

I haven't disposed of anything yet.I have checked everything over and over and over.I've not found anything.Maybe I have to wait for the invisibilty spell to wear off before I can find them.


----------



## oldsman (Mar 19, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Do u think they could have put everything u ordered in the package u recieved?


I was set to receive 2 shirts and when I removed the package from the box I could tell right away it didn't have 2 shirts in it.I was already planning on having to contact them for the other shirt.Now I have to convince them all I got was a shirt.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 20, 2011)

Damn shame, especially as you have waited so long.
Just for your info, when I opened my package, all I saw was a shirt, there was a jiffy padded envelope inside it with my goodies. I can only assume they were so busy that weekend that they messed up your package.

One other thought, did the packaging look "tampered" with? With this obviously coming from overseas could somoene have gooten inside the package somehow?

Feel for ya! stay frosty W


----------



## oldsman (Mar 20, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> Damn shame, especially as you have waited so long.
> Just for your info, when I opened my package, all I saw was a shirt, there was a jiffy padded envelope inside it with my goodies. I can only assume they were so busy that weekend that they messed up your package.
> 
> One other thought, did the packaging look "tampered" with? With this obviously coming from overseas could somoene have gooten inside the package somehow?
> ...


Woody trust me I checked everything very carefully.My wife thought I was crazy because I spread a white sheet on the bed just to open the envelope.I carefully removed the padding and all.I'm not worried at all after rechecking my tracking # tonite ans seen where it passed through another facility just this evening.This means there is another package headed my way.Seems like it is playing out as I thought.I'm not one to go flying off the handle without making sure there is a reason.I've been on this site for a while now and have mostly just watched and learned so when I placed my order I felt confident in the 'Tude's reputation,I still do.


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2011)

.:bigok: THAT's the spirit olds'.. with literally dozens, 'here alone', receiving regularly and consistently, the 'tudes' reputation speaks for itself. Not to say _"stuff can't happen"_, but they are obviously legit', and do a pretty good job of getting ppl their gear..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 21, 2011)

the tude doesnt ship marijuana themed merch in the same package as the beans, you will most likely get another delivery soon, at least IME..toke up till then.


----------



## jungle (Mar 21, 2011)

I can vouch for the tude as well. It hasn't been 100 % perfect, like maybe a mismatched freebee, or something didn't sprout, maybe an employee here or there changes a seed or so or making a mistake.   but pretty normal I think. That being said I'm very appreciative of attitude seeds. hope your beans arrive ok. Each time I've ordered it's gotten easier. This last time i had only two times when i felt a little anxious compare to the first time of paying attention to every little detail. 
Having something growing helps keep my mind off of it..

The thing thats been on my mind is once I ordered from BC SEED King Canada and had wonderfull plants. They have some strains if they were available here at the tube such as purple Kush juicy Fruit purps and many fine strains. There a small company. It be good to have them here at the tude becasuse i think they would sale some beans. But i don't know why they arn't here/ anyone knows?


----------



## the chef (Mar 21, 2011)

oldsman said:
			
		

> I was set to receive 2 shirts and when I removed the package from the box I could tell right away it didn't have 2 shirts in it.I was already planning on having to contact them for the other shirt.Now I have to convince them all I got was a shirt.


You got a split order...and read again to make sure that it didn't state on the promo that promo gear will be shipped seperatly! If you got two shirts coming....dont panic till the other shirt has arrived!


----------



## oldsman (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks guys/gals.Yes the tracking # they gave me is still following a package so I know they are on the way.I had said in my first post that I gave them the benefit of doubt and hoped that was just my free shirt.It was just like that too.I won't hesitate to order from them again.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 21, 2011)

That good positive Karma looks like it is paying off for you Olds.
I'm thinking positive for ya and anyone else who hasnt got their beans yet. 
Can't wait so we can get this group grow under way!!!!!
Green mojo for when they arrive.
Stay frosty W


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hope you get the other package ok. I've only used tude twice, both within the last few months and recieved my orders in a matter of days so very happy. I imagine they have a lot of orders to send out at the moment with the massive offer they had on so keep you hopes up I'm sure their coming


----------



## oldsman (Mar 22, 2011)

:woohoo: :banana: :dancing: :yay: Can you guess what I got?Can ya?well,can ya,can ya?Yup,I gots my order from the 'Tude.My freebies ended up beinginafem critical+,blue widow and white widow:THseeds:burmese kush fem,darkstarX2 reg,heavy duty fruityx2 reg,sage fem,kushage fem,my G13 was the NL auto fem.I bought Seedsman's seeds swazi skunk and Top44 skunk 10 reg each and some ShortStuff seeds Super Cali Haze fem autos.Now I'm going to plan which ones I'll do then start the process.Thanks everyone for helping me keep my faith in the 'Tude.


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 22, 2011)

Thats great news  I do likey the 'tude so far!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 24, 2011)

oldsman said:
			
		

> :woohoo: :banana: :dancing: :yay: Can you guess what I got?Can ya?well,can ya,can ya?Yup,I gots my order from the 'Tude.My freebies ended up beinginafem critical+,blue widow and white widow:THseeds:burmese kush fem,darkstarX2 reg,heavy duty fruityx2 reg,sage fem,kushage fem,my G13 was the NL auto fem.I bought Seedsman's seeds swazi skunk and Top44 skunk 10 reg each and some ShortStuff seeds Super Cali Haze fem autos.Now I'm going to plan which ones I'll do then start the process.Thanks everyone for helping me keep my faith in the 'Tude.



I knew they wouldn't let you down!! Happy growing, my friend!


----------

